

Show HN: Weekly CSS Brain Teasers by email - eliot_sykes
http://www.cssteasers.com/

======
eliot_sykes
There are lots of small CSS problems that engage the same part of my brain
that reading IQ puzzles does, including that buzz you get when you solve them.

I think there might be other devs who feel the same way, and so from next week
I'll be publishing a new CSS brain teaser every Friday that I hope they'll get
a kick out of. My goal is to make each challenge fun, short, and educational.

